# I think my fish has an anchor worm...



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

My male rainbow has something on his lip not sure what it is, could you please look at the picts and zoom in?

http://photobucket.com/Ubberfish

Any advice on treatment would be apreciated

Thank you,

Ubberfish


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Uber,

try this out, if you can.

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art3529.asp

hope this helps.


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

it says 100mg per 2.5 gal for the salt dip how many tablespoons would you use?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

You can treat them with potassium permanganate as a dip at 100mg per 2.5 gallons of water. it doesnt talk about salt.


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

Zakk said:


> You can treat them with potassium permanganate as a dip at 100mg per 2.5 gallons of water. it doesnt talk about salt.


on the site you gave me it says: You can treat them with potassium permanganate as a dip at 100mg per 2.5 gallons of water or you can try a salt dip.

Have you ever used a salt dip before?

Ubberfish


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

the last time i had these worms, i pulled them out. i have used salt dips before but not for a worm, for fungus yes.


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

I decided to try the salt dip Zakk, I had the fish in it for 30 mins in the hospital tank. I think it worked! whatever he had on his lip isn't there anymore. I put both the male and the female because she looked like she had developed what he had, both fish look fine hope it's the end of it. 

Thanks a lot for your help the site was very useful

Ubberfish


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

ok I swear I saw another one in the tank any suggestions on treating the tank?

Thanks


----------

